# Outlook 2003 Images



## BMartinuzzi (Jul 9, 2007)

When running Outlook 2003, Images are not showing up when receiving e-mails. The images are coming up as a red x in the top left. The funny thing is that the images do not show up in the preview pane, or if I open the e-mail, but if I click forward, the image shows up fine.

All settings are set to allow images to be viewed.

Any ideas or possible solutions?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you for your time regarding this matter.


----------



## Ashler1999 (Jul 9, 2007)

ARe the images coming in as attachments?


----------



## BMartinuzzi (Jul 9, 2007)

Ashler1999 said:


> ARe the images coming in as attachments?


It is happening for embedded images. Ex. screen shots, and e-mail signatures. These are *not* attached files but rather included in the e-mail.


----------



## Ashler1999 (Jul 9, 2007)

I understand that they are embedded in the page, and are showing up as red x's. But are the pictures coming as attachments? I am asking because there is a setting in Outlook that can be changed.
Also, when receiving emails, what format do they come in? Are they HTML? Rich Text? or Plain Text?


----------



## mymoneyb (Mar 14, 2008)

I am having this same issue with the red x showing up for some users and not others. 

They are not coming as an attachment but as a screen shot and or as HTML or Rich Text. I have already tried running disk cleanup to empty the themp folder and also deleted the OLK3D folder under regedit.exe.

I have also checked the internet options / advanced tab / Show Pictures has a check next to it.

Thoughts?


----------



## mymoneyb (Mar 14, 2008)

I must add, that I have also updated the Office Outlook 2003 with all of the current updates as well. 

Still no luck in resolving the red X that only some of the users get when they are both on the same mailing list for the same email.

Lastly everyone is running IE6

Thoughts?


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I found the following doing some research, if it helps:

http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1353596&page=8 
There is a registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Outlook\Security. It contains a key called "OutlookSecureTempFolder ". When I deleted that key, all images began to show.

http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=1510481&SiteID=17 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Security. It contains a key called "OutlookSecureTempFolder ".

http://www.errorforum.com/microsoft...howing-red-x-instead-image-outlook-200-a.html
Perform a Detect and Repair
1. Locate the Outlook Temporary Items folder by opening the Registry and locating HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\O utlook\Security\OutlookSecureTempFolder
2. Navigate to the value of this Key. It should be something like: %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\OLK3D\ where OLK3D is some randomly generated string that always starts with OLK
3. Quit Outlook
4. Delete the contents of the folder
5. Launch Outlook


----------



## griffmiester (Jun 25, 2008)

I've had this issue with 1 of the 20 computers at work. I used the solution that biz_kid1 listed.



biz_kid1 said:


> http://www.errorforum.com/microsoft...howing-red-x-instead-image-outlook-200-a.html
> Perform a Detect and Repair
> 1. Locate the Outlook Temporary Items folder by opening the Registry and locating HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\O utlook\Security\OutlookSecureTempFolder
> 2. Navigate to the value of this Key. It should be something like: %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\OLK3D\ where OLK3D is some randomly generated string that always starts with OLK
> ...


My problem is that I did this about 3 months ago on the same computer, and it's come back again.

Is there a method that produces a permanent solution, or do I have to do this each and every time this issue arises?


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Surely someone savvy enough can create a script or GPO to automatically clean it periodically? It seems that it's just a temp file that fills up. Good luck!


----------

